# Wot No Anarchist Bookfair 2008 thread?



## The Black Hand (Jun 16, 2008)

The Anarchist Bookfair will be held on Saturday 18th October, 10.00-7.00, at the same venues as last year, Queen Mary & Westfield College, Mile End Road, London E1 4NS. It will feature all the usual stalls, meetings, workshops, films, cabaret and hopefully some new ones... 

Leaflets and posters advertsing the Bookfair are now available, if you want a bundle of either to distribute and stick up places,  drop us an email and let us know how many and where you want them sent... We can also email you a PDF of the flyer if you can publicise it by cyber-methods, send it on, stick it up on a webpage etc... Again let us know. 

We are also now open for bookings for stalls or meetings; if you have not already received a booking form in the post (they went out this week), we can email one to you. 

As usual we are also looking for interesting films to show, if you have access to any film we haven't shown before we'd be keen to hear from you. We are also on the search for talented and entertaining cabaret artistes who have not performed before, who might be up for doing a spot... 

Guess what? (answer in my next post in this thread)


----------



## Belushi (Jun 16, 2008)

I'll come if theres a guarantee of another slap for Revol


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 16, 2008)

It's June... might want to bump the thread nearer the time


----------



## The Black Hand (Jun 16, 2008)

Belushi said:


> I'll come if theres a guarantee of another slap for Revol



I'll work on it


----------



## The Black Hand (Jun 16, 2008)

*Jus remembered*



Belushi said:


> I'll come if theres a guarantee of another slap for Revol



Sadly he never actually got one - but there's always a first time.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jun 16, 2008)

Man, even I got smacked last year. Albeit by a comrade and he apologised straight after.


----------



## Nigel (Jun 16, 2008)

Can start booking stalls now or wait 'till later.


----------



## miss_b (Jun 16, 2008)

Sweet I've been wondering when this was going down, thanks


----------



## Wilf (Jun 16, 2008)

*I'll set 'em up for you to knock 'em over..*



Refused as fuck said:


> Man, even I got smacked last year. Albeit by a comrade and he apologised straight after.



Sounds like he's got a cool head on his shoulders...


----------



## rioted (Jun 16, 2008)

The Wetherspoons might be expecting us this year and put more staff on! Mind you, those of us who treated the staff as fellow workers, humans even, got preferential treatment.


----------



## soulman (Jun 16, 2008)

FFS it's only June.


----------



## The Black Hand (Jun 16, 2008)

soulman said:


> FFS it's only June.



True but you have to book cheap train tickets in July if you want to go to the October 18th bookfair (then there is more money around for our campaigns). 

*I do not see why anarchists should not be prepared like everybody else is*.

Fail to prepare - prepare to fail.


----------



## soulman (Jun 16, 2008)

Aye


----------



## rioted (Jun 16, 2008)

Attica said:


> *I do not see why anarchists should not be prepared like everybody else is*.


Prepared for what?? Dib, dib, dib.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Jun 16, 2008)

4thwrite said:


> Sounds like he's got a cool head on his shoulders...



It's good to see someone keep their head when others around them are losing theirs.


----------



## Wilf (Jun 16, 2008)

.


----------



## The Black Hand (Jun 16, 2008)

miss_b said:


> Sweet I've been wondering when this was going down, thanks



I aim to please


----------



## The Black Hand (Jun 30, 2008)

Blimey - there's one in Bristol now;

Bristol Anarchist Bookfair Goes Live

Get involved – stalls, meetings, ideas

The recently formed Bristol Anarchist Bookfair Collective is delighted to announce the date and location for 2008:
St Werburghs Centre, Horley Rd, Bristol BS2 9TJ
Saturday 13 September, from 10am to 5pm


----------



## JHE (Jun 30, 2008)

Who are you and your middle-aged beer-bellied mates going to beat up this year?  There's no shortage of people who've been rude to you on the internet.  Best pick on a small spotty teenager, just to be on the safe side.


----------



## The Black Hand (Jul 1, 2008)

JHE said:


> Who are you and your middle-aged beer-bellied mates going to beat up this year?  There's no shortage of people who've been rude to you on the internet.  Best pick on a small spotty teenager, just to be on the safe side.



Thanks for the tribute, but you are wrong on a number of fronts. The guy who twatted the twat is thin! I was not ringleader either. 

Though I wasn't sad that is true. 

Your posts are consistently smearing of my politics too, be careful pal, it maybe you next


----------



## JHE (Jul 1, 2008)

Attica said:


> Thanks for the tribute, but you are wrong on a number of fronts. The guy who twatted the twat is thin! I was not ringleader either.
> 
> Though I wasn't sad that is true.
> 
> Your posts are consistently smearing of my politics too, be careful pal, it maybe you next



I have never smeared you, Doc.

Sneered at you a bit, maybe.  I like to have a bit of a sneer after a hard day's miserably-paid work, but I'm always fair-minded, even with praxical, parking meter-smashing, hunt-sabbing, anarcho-criminological commanders of imaginary International Brigades.

Me next, you say?  Ooooh errrrr!  I've met druggy student Trots in Palestinian scarves who are more frightening than you, Brig.


----------



## The Black Hand (Jul 1, 2008)

JHE said:


> I have never smeared you, Doc.
> 
> Sneered at you a bit, maybe.  I like to have a bit of a sneer after a hard day's miserably-paid work, but I'm always fair-minded, even with praxical, parking meter-smashing, hunt-sabbing, anarcho-criminological commanders of imaginary International Brigades.
> 
> Me next, you say?  Ooooh errrrr!  I've met druggy student Trots in Palestinian scarves who are more frightening than you, Brig.





One mans sneer is the next mans smear. As it goes you're alright JHE, carry on with your obsessional sneering, I really don't mind.


----------



## The Black Hand (Jul 3, 2008)

Attica said:


> Blimey - there's one in Bristol now;
> 
> Bristol Anarchist Bookfair Goes Live
> 
> ...



Here's the website;

http://www.bristolanarchistbookfair.org/


----------



## The Black Hand (Jul 15, 2008)

Just realised I haven't linked to this years bookfair - here it is folks;

http://www.anarchistbookfair.co.uk/


----------



## october_lost (Jul 20, 2008)

> The venue is a no-dog, no-alcohol venue.


I thought there was a lack of crusties last year


----------



## The Black Hand (Jul 20, 2008)

Does anybody remember the glory days of the 2005 bookfair?

http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/sh...ight=anarchist+bookfair+holloway+road&page=13


----------



## october_lost (Jul 21, 2008)

Attica said:


> Does anybody remember the glory days of the 2005 bookfair?
> 
> http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/sh...ight=anarchist+bookfair+holloway+road&page=13



The only one I have missed in the last five or so years. Are the sound system people politically active does anyone know?


----------



## The Black Hand (Jul 21, 2008)

october_lost said:


> The only one I have missed in the last five or so years. Are the sound system people politically active does anyone know?



Yes.


----------



## october_lost (Jul 21, 2008)

Attica said:


> Yes.



Name names


----------



## The Black Hand (Jul 21, 2008)

october_lost said:


> Name names



I shall remain tight lipped.


----------



## The39thStep (Jul 21, 2008)

The disgraceful attack at last years bookfair on Northern Ireland's leading anarchist still leaves a sour taste in many peoples mouths


----------



## The Black Hand (Jul 21, 2008)

The39thStep said:


> The disgraceful attack at last years bookfair on Northern Ireland's leading anarchist still leaves a sour taste in many peoples mouths



It didn't happen 39 nine steps behind the truth - it was a different wimpcoker who got wamped.


----------



## The Black Hand (Jul 24, 2008)

Suggested meetings at the Bookfair;

Attica Versus Butchers Arse The debate of the century

Attica's Empathy workshop

Why is so much crammed into a one day bookfair?

Why do we all hate each other?

Can anarchists forgive and forget?

Should all personal baggage be allowed to get in the way of unity?

Autonomous Anti Fascism - Mayday magazine

The Way forward - Mayday magazine


----------



## Citizen66 (Jul 26, 2008)

Attica said:


> Attica Versus Butchers Arse The debate of the century



I'd pay good money to see that!


----------



## The Black Hand (Jul 29, 2008)

Citizen66 said:


> I'd pay good money to see that!



I'd batter him into a pulp


----------



## The Black Hand (Aug 3, 2008)

I see Ian and martin are on at 1pm 

Atticas Empathy Workshop follows


----------



## JHE (Aug 4, 2008)

That's got to be seen to be believed!  Come on, Brig.  Give us a taster of the 'Empathy Workshop'.


----------



## William of Walworth (Sep 2, 2008)

Bumping this thread because the evil U75 search function gremlin made me miss this thread before I started this superfluous other one, yesterday

Apols to all concerned. Will get the other thread locked or whatever when I get time. Gotta dash now though ....


----------



## In Bloom (Sep 2, 2008)

I'll be holding a meeting on personal hygiene for anarchists - _Your politics are smelly as fuck_.


----------



## Taxamo Welf (Sep 3, 2008)

october_lost said:


> The only one I have missed in the last five or so years. Are the sound system people politically active does anyone know?



yep, yep yep yep - i'll tell you who in a bit ha ha ha ha 

not actually active but i could point them out and they post here


----------



## Refused as fuck (Sep 3, 2008)

In Bloom said:


> I'll be holding a meeting on personal hygiene for anarchists - _Your politics are smelly as fuck_.



Excellent.


----------



## the button (Sep 4, 2008)

In Bloom said:


> I'll be holding a meeting on personal hygiene for anarchists - _Your politics are smelly as fuck_.



I reckon a Molton Brown stall could be in order. They've got as much claim to be anarchist as Catholic Worker, and at least their products smell nice.


----------



## love detective (Sep 4, 2008)

didn't the libertarian alliance used to have stalls there as well

fucking numpties


----------



## In Bloom (Sep 4, 2008)

the button said:


> I reckon a Molton Brown stall could be in order. They've got as much claim to be anarchist as Catholic Worker, and at least their products smell nice.


I can get behind it, as long as their products are tested on animals first.  I'm not going to be some soap company's guinea pig.


----------



## biff curtains (Sep 4, 2008)

love detective said:


> didn't the libertarian alliance used to have stalls there as well
> 
> fucking numpties



The only time I've seen them there, they were removed.


----------



## the button (Sep 4, 2008)

In Bloom said:


> I can get behind it, as long as their products are tested on animals first.  I'm not going to be some soap company's guinea pig.



Molton Brown probably test their stuff on endangered species. The kind of exclusivity reflected in the price.  I'd be more than a little pissed off if I paid £25 for some shaving cream, only to discover it'd been tested on a _rabbit_.


----------



## Blagsta (Sep 4, 2008)

biff curtains said:


> The only time I've seen them there, they were removed.



Darios spent some time whining about that iirc.


----------



## lights.out.london (Sep 5, 2008)

the button said:


> Molton Brown probably test their stuff on endangered species. The kind of exclusivity reflected in the price.  I'd be more than a little pissed off if I paid £25 for some shaving cream, only to discover it'd been tested on a _rabbit_.



lol


----------



## Raw SslaC (Sep 5, 2008)

In Bloom said:


> I'll be holding a meeting on personal hygiene for anarchists - _Your politics are smelly as fuck_.



Mayday Magazine stall were the only ones that were selling personal hygiene products inc. Gillette razors and deodorants


----------



## Taxamo Welf (Sep 9, 2008)

In Bloom said:


> I'll be holding a meeting on personal hygiene for anarchists - _Your politics are smelly as fuck_.



hang on there son, don't you have long hair in a pony tail and a beard, and a leather jacket? So someone on their way to see ACDC is to give the movement hygiene lessons?


----------



## In Bloom (Sep 9, 2008)

Taxamo Welf said:


> hang on there son, don't you have long hair in a pony tail and a beard, and a leather jacket? So someone on their way to see ACDC is to give the movement hygiene lessons?


It's a fair cop, but at least I've never been seen in public wearing tweed 

Though I did get rid of the pony tail ages ago


----------



## Frampton (Sep 9, 2008)

biff curtains said:


> The only time I've seen them there, they were removed.



Well, not quite. This was Nigel Meek (a great guy incidently) who was sharing a stall with Total Liberty and selling one of his publications on contemporary Anarchist writers (Larry Gambone, Joe Peacock, The Chicargo Drinking Brigade, etc). As the Fair continued he spread some of these out on an adjacent spare table. This last act has been touted as the reason for his expulsion. I think it was a hasty and unthinking decision to expel him, after all there are blatent Marxists present year upon year.


----------



## october_lost (Sep 10, 2008)

Are they the kind of marxists who offer crumpets with tea?


----------



## the button (Sep 10, 2008)

october_lost said:


> Are they the kind of marxists who offer crumpets with tea?



Proper tea is theft! 

*kills self in face*


----------



## Frampton (Sep 10, 2008)

october_lost said:


> Are they the kind of marxists who offer crumpets with tea?



You are more likely to get a tin of Galloway Spratts in brine from the worker's canteen. You'll also get sentences thus:

"The proletariat's revolutionary negation of capitalism, communism, is an instance of this dialectical movement of supersession, as is the theoretical expression of this movement in the method of critique developed by Marx"

This from "Aufheben's" explanation of its name for new readers.


----------



## lights.out.london (Sep 10, 2008)

^ but do we get tea?


----------



## Taxamo Welf (Sep 11, 2008)

In Bloom said:


> It's a fair cop, but at least I've never been seen in public wearing tweed
> 
> Though I did get rid of the pony tail ages ago



i don't think i have any tweed, but yes, if i did i would certainly wear it with pride.

Viva el Chapismo!

tbh i kinda got over that phase. To do it well you need tailored shit, trying to do it with secind hand stuff fails; people don't throw out interesting 3 piece suits in my size.


----------



## Taxamo Welf (Sep 11, 2008)

In Bloom said:


> Though I did get rid of the pony tail ages ago



Ah, top man


----------



## Cl@ss W@r (Sep 29, 2008)

*grow up*



In Bloom said:


> I'll be holding a meeting on personal hygiene for anarchists - _Your politics are smelly as fuck_.



I remember George Orwells quote about those 'who do not like the smell of the working class' - a lot of working class people smell, such is life, get over it. People who work hard tend not to be hygenically clean, and also part of the class is more likely to smell because of its work and lifestyle - such as agricultural workers, sewage workers, fishermen, lorry drivers, chemical workers and so on. Those for whom the capitalist system has not worked; the homeless, druggies and so on will also tend to be in a difficult and smelly position.


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 29, 2008)

So it'll be working class people mainly and they'll smell because of their work? Sewage workers coming straight after a shift down the sewers and not bothering to have a shower, farm workers covered in cow-shit? Fishermen with cod in their hair?  That sort of thing?


----------



## charlie mowbray (Sep 29, 2008)

Sounds like cod alright!


----------



## chico enrico (Sep 29, 2008)

Cl@ss W@r said:


> I remember George Orwells quote about those 'who do not like the smell of the working class' - a lot of working class people smell, such is life, get over it. People who work hard tend not to be hygenically clean, and also part of the class is more likely to smell because of its work and lifestyle - such as agricultural workers, sewage workers, fishermen, lorry drivers, chemical workers and so on. Those for whom the capitalist system has not worked; the homeless, druggies and so on will also tend to be in a difficult and smelly position.



haha! glorious!! are you for real?


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 29, 2008)

charlie mowbray said:


> Sounds like cod alright!


You Charlie, for example, are always very dapper and well turned out. Bookfair or not. Cl@ass W@r is operating on some daft 1930s model - that wasn't even true then.


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 29, 2008)

chico enrico said:


> haha! glorious!! are you for real?



It's true! Working class people smell.


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 29, 2008)

Yes the scent of shit and weetabix permeates my house


----------



## charlie mowbray (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks for your praise of my sartorial elegance, butchers!


----------



## chico enrico (Sep 29, 2008)

butchersapron said:


> So it'll be working class people mainly and they'll smell because of their work? Sewage workers coming straight after a shift down the sewers and not bothering to have a shower, farm workers covered in cow-shit? Fishermen with cod in their hair?  That sort of thing?



ho ho, it's this lot i'm gonna keep well away from:



Cl@ss W@r said:


> chemical workers and so on will ..... also tend to be in a difficult and smelly position.



i can imagine an army of mutant chemical workers appearing from their plant glowing green like radioactive versions of the reddy brek kid crossed with ET.

only smellier.


----------



## lights.out.london (Sep 29, 2008)

DotCommunist said:


> Yes the scent of shit and weetabix permeates my house





May be one for the quotes thread.


----------



## scalyboy (Sep 29, 2008)

Cl@ss W@r said:


> I remember George Orwells quote about those 'who do not like the smell of the working class' - a lot of working class people smell, such is life, get over it. People who work hard tend not to be hygenically clean, and also part of the class is more likely to smell because of its work and lifestyle - such as agricultural workers, sewage workers, fishermen, lorry drivers, chemical workers and so on. Those for whom the capitalist system has not worked; the homeless, druggies and so on will also tend to be in a difficult and smelly position.



Welcome back Attica! (if indeed it be he)

You have been missed


----------



## JHE (Sep 29, 2008)

scalyboy said:


> You have been missed



I'll second that - but his posts are so distinctively _his_ that he is (in a different sense) difficult to miss!  The brigadier is incapable of camouflage.


----------



## In Bloom (Sep 30, 2008)

Cl@ss W@r said:


> I remember George Orwells quote about those 'who do not like the smell of the working class' - a lot of working class people smell, such is life, get over it. People who work hard tend not to be hygenically clean, and also part of the class is more likely to smell because of its work and lifestyle - such as agricultural workers, sewage workers, fishermen, lorry drivers, chemical workers and so on.


I don't know what century you live in, but in my home, I have this thing called a shower.


----------



## scalyboy (Sep 30, 2008)

In Bloom said:


> I don't know what century you live in, but in my home, I have this thing called a shower.



Showers are counter-revolutionary; a bourgeois deviation from the struggle.


----------



## Nigel (Sep 30, 2008)

*Orwell Traitor & Secret State Informer??*



Cl@ss W@r said:


> I remember George Orwells quote about those 'who do not like the smell of the working class' - a lot of working class people smell, such is life, get over it. People who work hard tend not to be hygenically clean, and also part of the class is more likely to smell because of its work and lifestyle - such as agricultural workers, sewage workers, fishermen, lorry drivers, chemical workers and so on. Those for whom the capitalist system has not worked; the homeless, druggies and so on will also tend to be in a difficult and smelly position.



I worked down sewers & around sewege works for 4 to 5 years, and my personal hygene was never as bad as many soap dodging crusties.

WHAT ARE YOU TRYING TO SAY!!!!!


----------



## bluestreak (Sep 30, 2008)

Speaking as a soap-dodging crusty (rtrd), I have to say that I feel that this sense of exclusiveness, this laundered and pampered aping of the elites, can only lead to dischord in the ranks. I for one am far less likely to show up and stand shoulder-to-shoulder with my brothers in arms if said brother is holding his nose and complaining like some bank manager forced to sit next to an ethnic minority on the tube.


----------



## e19896 (Sep 30, 2008)

As most of you folk know, we whole heartedly support ANARCHISM in its many forms but The Anarchist Bookfair (bun fight) is a fucking disgrace, an insult to the organisers and an insult to the name of ANARCHISM.

This is not a direct attack on the many good folk involved with ANARCHISM and the event itself in theory should be an example of anarchists having a good time and to fly the Black Flag with pride, instead we are treat to university educated webels who can't hold their beer, lifestyle anarchists who let their dogs off their ropes (instead they should hang themselves with said rope) and quite literally acting no better than the rest of The Middle Class. 

So, is this what ANARCHISM  has become in the UK? The good Working Class living in the area had to endure the kind of behaviour we'd have come to expect  and see from crusties and lifestyle anarchists at the annual bookfair has all the normal STEREOTYPES in full swing. So all those working class families are supposed to see ANARCHISM as the saviour of humanity against the filth and habits of The Middle Class controlling and disrespecting our lives and all we hold sacred. What they got instead was a handful of fuckwits who despite being small in numbers caused maximum stupidity. 

If this story had been about a bunch of working class  holding an event and doing the same, the Middle Class would have all been up in arms about it, but this is done under the name of  ANARCHISM and it's a fucking crying shame.

Again we don't hold the organisers responsible and we still support The Anarchist Bookfair but serious questions need to be asked because if ANYONE can honestly say they were proud of this weekend they can fuck off to the sewer next year because that's all they are fit for and if anyone is under the illusion that ANARCHISM  is a driving force here in the UK then you are sadly mistaken because those involved are as bad as The scum they name “The Working Class”,  they turn what could (or still can be?) a great anarchist event into a farce. Does anyone really expect anything positive to come out of this? Bollocks!

Lets start to make THE MIDDLE CLASS HISTORY..

_"underclassrising is a modern day concept whose purpose is to, educate, lead and direct today’s teenage working class energy, anger and hate in a positive direction. Through health, fitness and challenging pursuits, underclassrising will clear your mind, body and soul, and prepare you for any challenge. underclassrising will lead you away from drugs, gangs, poisonous TV propaganda and all the sickness now destroying your lives and future. underclassrising will equip you with all the tools necessary to achieve this. Only through underclassrising will you be able to fight back and survive in today’s confusing world".​_
(please note this is humor)


----------



## bluestreak (Sep 30, 2008)

The Driving Force of ANARCHISM


----------



## fogbat (Sep 30, 2008)

bluestreak said:


> The Driving Force of ANARCHISM



Shamelessly nicking Dillinger4's joke from another thread: 

Is that Dotcommunist in the picture?


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 30, 2008)




----------



## bluestreak (Sep 30, 2008)

Goddam it, I didn't see that thread, I promise, it's just that Dill is as funny as I am so there are bound to be occasional overlaps.

And yes, it IS dotcom.


----------



## fogbat (Sep 30, 2008)

bluestreak said:


> Goddam it, I didn't see that thread, I promise, it's just that Dill is as funny as I am so there are bound to be occasional overlaps.
> 
> And yes, it IS dotcom.



Oh no, I wasn't accusing you of nicking it - I was nicking his joke by suggesting that an image of a tiny child was DC 

Well, looks like I've disrupted this thread sufficiently. On to the next one!


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 30, 2008)

All just jealous of my youthful appearance. Bastards


----------



## fogbat (Sep 30, 2008)

DotCommunist said:


> All just jealous of my youthful appearance. Bastards



Well, that, and the fact that you get to pay half-price at the pictures.


----------



## CUMBRIANDRAGON (Oct 3, 2008)

rioted said:


> Prepared for what?? Dib, dib, dib.




Why associate anachists with politics its not the 80's you know lol


----------



## Cl@ss W@r (Oct 3, 2008)

butchersapron said:


> So it'll be working class people mainly and they'll smell because of their work? Sewage workers coming straight after a shift down the sewers and not bothering to have a shower, farm workers covered in cow-shit? Fishermen with cod in their hair?  That sort of thing?



Cos i get around a bit I have met a lot of working class people, some of them, not all by a long shot, have smelled, to deny that is just stupid. What I am saying, in a non determinist way, is that some working people do smell - get over it. Your hysterical reaction to this says more about your lack of contact with reality than mine.


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 3, 2008)

Hey CW posted any real life details of people you don't like to indymedia recently?


----------



## Citizen66 (Oct 3, 2008)

I shall be in attendance seeing as it's a stone's throw from where I live.

I won't be staying long if it reeks though.


----------



## Cl@ss W@r (Oct 3, 2008)

butchersapron said:


> Hey CW posted any real life details of people you don't like to indymedia recently?


 Certainly no more than had been put up of me, it was a reply to seeing my name there.


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 3, 2008)

You saw your name (which you've made sure to plaster all over the web) posted by an anon poster on indymedia and so decided to post the name, details and other family info up of someone you don't happen to like? That sounds like a well reasoned and not insane thing to do. Like i i said, you've crossed the line and are now an active danger. (And nice one on confiming that you are gangster/attica/the black hand/lucy parsons/general strike/ glasgow celtic/ian bone/dave douglass/etc - you'd be great in the resistance wouldn't you|?)


----------



## cesare (Oct 3, 2008)

Kinell CW


----------



## Cl@ss W@r (Oct 3, 2008)

butchersapron said:


> You saw your name (which you've made sure to plaster all over the web) posted by an anon post on indymedia and so decided to post someone else's name, details and other family info up? That sounds like a well reasoned thing to do. Like i i said, you've crossed the line and are now an active danger. (And nice one on confiming that you are gangster/attica/the black hand/lucy parsons/general strike/ glasgow celtic/ian bone/dave douglass/etc - you'd be great in the resistance wouldn't you|?)




Nothing has been confirmed nor denied. Seyton the wanker had it coming - he is mine. If I was a danger I could post more names and addresses up if I wanted, including yours. But I do not. 

What Seyton and I have is purely personal - by the way you need to reign CHuck and a few others in to on your website - too many names flying around too easily. But that was always your problem wasn't it.


----------



## Citizen66 (Oct 3, 2008)

I'm definitely going now.


----------



## Cl@ss W@r (Oct 3, 2008)

cesare said:


> Kinell CW



Don't trust Butchers he is a fantasist.


----------



## cesare (Oct 3, 2008)

Cl@ss W@r said:


> Don't trust Butchers he is a fantasist.



No he's not. Anyway, someone will have taken a screen dump before it was edited.


----------



## Cl@ss W@r (Oct 3, 2008)

cesare said:


> No he's not. Anyway, someone will have taken a screen dump before it was edited.



He is, he is inventing imaginary lines that nobody can see. THat's fantasy and you cannot see it? You fool.


----------



## Citizen66 (Oct 3, 2008)

Cl@ss W@r said:


> He is, he is inventing imaginary lines that nobody can see. THat's fantasy and you cannot see it? You fool.



Jesus wept, get a cunting life man.


----------



## cesare (Oct 3, 2008)

Cl@ss W@r said:


> He is, he is inventing imaginary lines that nobody can see. THat's fantasy and you cannot see it? You fool.



I know them both irl, particularly Seyton, and I don't believe you. This is not something they would make up, and I think you've been completely out of order. Further, cut the abuse.


----------



## Cl@ss W@r (Oct 3, 2008)

cesare said:


> I know them both irl, particularly Seyton, and I don't believe you. This is not something they would make up, and I think you've been completely out of order. Further, cut the abuse.



eh? I was talking about imaginary lines. What are you confusing now. Seyton is damaged goods, and butchers, well if he has done ANYTHING political at all I would be surprised. He just parasites upon struggle...


----------



## Cl@ss W@r (Oct 3, 2008)

Citizen66 said:


> Jesus wept, get a cunting life man.



Ostrich!


----------



## lights.out.london (Oct 3, 2008)

*deckchair and popcorn*


----------



## Citizen66 (Oct 3, 2008)

Cl@ss W@r said:


> Ostrich!



Tentacles.


----------



## CUMBRIANDRAGON (Oct 3, 2008)

Cl@ss W@r said:


> Nothing has been confirmed nor denied. Seyton the wanker had it coming - he is mine. If I was a danger I could post more names and addresses up if I wanted, including yours. But I do not.
> 
> What Seyton and I have is purely personal - by the way you need to reign CHuck and a few others in to on your website - too many names flying around too easily. But that was always your problem wasn't it.




Why would someone even contemplate putting a name up? if it was personal I would deal with it on a personal level


----------



## Bakunin (Oct 3, 2008)

CUMBRIANDRAGON said:


> Why would someone even contemplate putting a name up? if it was personal I would deal with it on a personal level



Presumably Attica (for it is he, again, and for the umpteenth time under yet another alias) thinks he trying to be some sort of internet hardman by posting people's personal details on the web for all to see.

The problem for our dear 'Professor Praxis' is that this could have serious consequences for the people concerned in the form of potential trouble from the far-right and from employers. Then again, 'Professor Praxis' could well end up causing those sort of problems for the wrong activists, who may decide to settle their differences with him on a very 'personal level' indeed should they or people they care about be fired from their jobs, targetted by fascists or otherwise harassed. That's not intended in any way to be a threat, merely an observation.


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 3, 2008)

a particularly sinister observation.


----------



## Bakunin (Oct 3, 2008)

DotCommunist said:


> a particularly sinister observation.



Attica hasn't done anything to me personally so far, nor do I think he has any of my details, so I have no reason to either threaten him nor do him any harm.

Unfortunately, I can't speak for every activist in the country, many of whom wouldn't like being publicly outed to their bosses or the fascists or whoever else might have reason to take an unhealthy interest in them.

Like I said, it isn't intended as a threat, merely an observation of what others may or may not do in the event of their suffering because of their being outed.


----------



## Socrates (Oct 3, 2008)

Are you gonna troll every thread, Bakunin, with your badly-informed, rather sinister posts?


----------



## Bakunin (Oct 3, 2008)

Socrates said:


> Are you gonna troll every thread, Bakunin, with your badly-informed, rather sinister posts?



Go away, Attica.

And stop posting people's personal detail on the web for all to see, there's a good chap.


----------



## Socrates (Oct 3, 2008)

Are you going to accuse every poster who questions your witch-hunt, Attica.

I just never liked Stalinist tactics in the labour movement


----------



## Bakunin (Oct 3, 2008)

Socrates said:


> Are you going to accuse every poster who questions your witch-hunt, Attica.
> 
> I just never liked Stalinist tactics in the labour movement



It's not a witch hunt at all. Attica has managed to unite seemingly most, if not all, Anarchists who have encountered him either in person or online into despising him and seeing him as an object of pretty much universal ridicule.

If he starts publicly outing people who don't wish to be outed to their employers, the State, the far-right and anyone else who reads the internet then he's rapidly going to make himself even more enemies than he's already got.

Anyone who goes round putting the personal details of activists on the web is exposing them to all manner of unpleasant consequences and should be shunned by all and sundry as a tout, IMHO.


----------



## cesare (Oct 3, 2008)

Socrates said:


> Are you going to accuse every poster who questions your witch-hunt, Attica.
> 
> I just never liked Stalinist tactics in the labour movement



If you want to keep some credibility, you need to rethink this and apologise.


----------



## chico enrico (Oct 3, 2008)

the title of this thread is:

* Politics, protest and current affairs > protest/direct action/activism  
 Wot No Anarchist Bookfair 2008 thread?  *

you couldn't make it up


----------



## ClassWar (Oct 3, 2008)

Cl@ss W@r said:


> Certainly no more than had been put up of me, it was a reply to seeing my name there.


leaving aside your new career as a tout, could you do something about your username please? you're a bit of a johnny-come-lately on the CW front here.


----------



## ClassWar (Oct 3, 2008)

CUMBRIANDRAGON said:


> Why would someone even contemplate putting a name up? if it was personal I would deal with it on a personal level


yes, but that's because you're able to deal with it on a personal level.


----------



## ClassWar (Oct 3, 2008)

Cl@ss W@r said:


> Nothing has been confirmed nor denied. *Seyton the wanker had it coming - he is mine.* If I was a danger I could post more names and addresses up if I wanted, including yours. But I do not.
> 
> What Seyton and I have is purely personal - by the way you need to reign CHuck and a few others in to on your website - too many names flying around too easily. But that was always your problem wasn't it.


& what has seyton done to make you post his details on indymedia?


----------



## Rabidrodent (Oct 4, 2008)

I wouldn't worry too much, no doubt Attica will very soon get what all grasses get. All in good time.


----------



## Bakunin (Oct 4, 2008)

Rabidrodent said:


> I wouldn't worry too much, no doubt Attica will very soon get what all grasses get. All in good time.



Just to clarify, I'm not, in any way, inciting anyone to harm him, in any way whatsoever. I don't want him harmed because I think he's got some pretty serious issues that are making him do the things he does.

I'd sooner just see him cut loose from any political activity whatsoever, at least by anybody doing anything risky anyway, at least until he gets whatever help he obviously needs.


----------



## Citizen66 (Oct 4, 2008)

Jesus wept, this is urban. Can you all keep the playground politics to Indymedia?

Speaking of personal details, I wasn't aware that Attica and "TheBlackHand" were one and the same until this thread.

*makes notes*


----------



## Rabidrodent (Oct 4, 2008)

Bakunin said:


> Just to clarify, I'm not, in any way, inciting anyone to harm him, in any way whatsoever.



Never said you were, and I'm just pointing out a statement of fact.
If the twat runs around internet boards threatening people like he has on 'Meanwhile' and then posts people names and stuff on Indymedia like a grassing wanker, it's only obvious sometime soon he is going to go down with a big fat bang. One reaps what one sows.


----------



## Udo Erasmus (Oct 4, 2008)

Am I the only to think that the banning of Cl@ss W@r is unjust? There seems an inability to debate politically, but rather just mudsling.


----------



## Paul Marsh (Oct 4, 2008)

As far as I'm aware he is in breach of forum guidelines by having multiple user  accounts - indeed he must be nearing double figures now. 

As for 'debating' with Attica/TBH (or whatever he is calling himself today) - I and others did, for many years. 

He is probably the most exhausting human being I have ever met, in that if he decides Celtic play in blue and Rangers play in green - that is it, and facts, or even the opinions of friends and comrades cannot influence matters. 

His arrogance, inability to see himself as others see him, plus a gargantuan misunderstanding of his own abilities, make him a liability in any organisation or campaign. 

Still, you are welcome to try engaging with the guy. Just don't say you have not been warned.....


----------



## Al Kahul (Oct 4, 2008)

Paul Marsh said:


> As far as I'm aware he is in breach of forum guidelines by having multiple user  accounts - indeed he must be nearing double figures now.
> 
> As for 'debating' with Attica/TBH (or whatever he is calling himself today) - I and others did, for many years.
> 
> ...



 is the gentleman concerned of a 'jolly' build and much disposed to large "greasy spoon" breakfasts ?


----------



## e19896 (Oct 4, 2008)

Paul Marsh said:


> As far as I'm aware he is in breach of forum guidelines by having multiple user  accounts - indeed he must be nearing double figures now.
> 
> As for 'debating' with Attica/TBH (or whatever he is calling himself today) - I and others did, for many years.
> 
> ...



Talking about yourself again i see Paul (lol) coming from you this is funny as fuck..


----------



## Rabidrodent (Oct 4, 2008)

e19896 said:


> Talking about yourself again i see Paul (lol) coming from you this is funny as fuck..



Really, why is that? 

Perhaps Paul is just waaayyyy to intelligent for you?


----------



## cesare (Oct 4, 2008)

e19896 said:


> Talking about yourself again i see Paul (lol) coming from you this is funny as fuck..



Paul doesn't do multiple log ins


----------



## Citizen66 (Oct 5, 2008)

Al Kahul said:


> is the gentleman concerned of a 'jolly' build and much disposed to large "greasy spoon" breakfasts ?



Yeah. That's him. 

It was the breakfasts that turned him into a wanker, really. 

If it wasn't for the freely available rind then I doubt if his habits would ever have been noticed at all.


----------



## In Bloom (Oct 5, 2008)

Incidentally, there are some additional meetings at this years bookfair


----------



## Bakunin (Oct 5, 2008)

In Bloom said:


> Incidentally, there are some additional meetings at this years bookfair



I had a look at the Bookfair's website and it looks as though there's some interesting meetings. I'll be at this if I can raise the cash.


----------



## Boogie Boy (Oct 7, 2008)

You should ask around on here mate, someone might be able to help you out


----------



## durruti02 (Oct 7, 2008)

hi udo i understand where you are coming from but paul puts it  pretty accurately vvv



Paul Marsh said:


> As far as I'm aware he is in breach of forum guidelines by having multiple user  accounts - indeed he must be nearing double figures now.
> 
> As for 'debating' with Attica/TBH (or whatever he is calling himself today) - I and others did, for many years.
> 
> ...


----------



## ClassWar (Oct 7, 2008)

Udo Erasmus said:


> Am I the only to think that the banning of Cl@ss W@r is unjust? There seems an inability to debate politically, but rather just mudsling.


alright. so, apart from his myriad accounts, apart from his touting, apart from his selection of a username rather similar to one i chose five years ago and apart from his faq-busting posts, why do you think he's been harshly treated?


----------



## Citizen66 (Oct 7, 2008)

ClassWar said:


> apart from his selection of a username rather similar to one i chose five years ago



...yet seldom use...


----------



## ClassWar (Oct 8, 2008)

Citizen66 said:


> ...yet seldom use...


better an occasional poster than a fuckspud loon like a certain poster we could both name.


----------



## love & weed (Oct 8, 2008)

Rabidrodent said:


> Really, why is that?
> 
> Perhaps Paul is just waaayyyy to intelligent for you?



Paul is thicker than you, and that's saying something.


----------



## love & weed (Oct 8, 2008)

ClassWar said:


> better an occasional poster than a fuckspud loon like a certain poster we could both name.


you certainly seem to have more problems than anybody else around here.


----------



## William of Walworth (Oct 8, 2008)

And I thought all we were doing was just going along to rummage on bookstalls and buy 1 or 2 interesting books and meet some people on the pub afterwards!


----------



## Citizen66 (Oct 8, 2008)

This is just the hors d'oeuvres William.


----------



## lights.out.london (Oct 8, 2008)

William of Walworth said:


> And I thought all we were just going along to rummage on bookstalls and buy 1 or 2 interesting books and meet some people on the pub afterwards!



That's pretty funny.


----------



## Al Kahul (Oct 8, 2008)

love & weed said:


> Paul is thicker than you, and that's saying something.



Paul is in no way thick.


----------



## Citizen66 (Oct 8, 2008)

My dad's bigger than your dad.


----------



## Rabidrodent (Oct 8, 2008)

love & weed said:


> Paul is thicker than you, and that's saying something.



Which would imply you know me and i know you so without it being too much of a neuron fuck I deduce you are a waste of space multiple id twat who needs either to get a life or end the one you so undeservingly already have  because you are wasting our oxygen.... tosser.


----------



## Nigel (Oct 8, 2008)

In Bloom said:


> Incidentally, there are some additional meetings at this years bookfair



The Trot. one looks quite amusing
Wonder what the IBT will have to say


----------



## Citizen66 (Oct 9, 2008)

Rabidrodent said:


> Which would imply you know me and i know you so without it being too much of a neuron fuck I deduce you are a waste of space multiple id twat who needs either to get a life or end the one you so undeservingly already have  because you are wasting our oxygen.... tosser.



***** OPPOSE THE FAR RIGHT *****

The Official march started the other week and will continue until a few year's time.


*** FIGHT WITH YER MATES ON THE INTERNET ***


----------



## Rabidrodent (Oct 9, 2008)

Citizen66 said:


> ***** OPPOSE THE FAR RIGHT *****
> 
> The Official march started the other week and will continue until a few year's time.
> 
> ...



Wow, that's like. so    ,,,,      ....intellectual...



000000  



maaaaannnn!


----------



## Citizen66 (Oct 10, 2008)

Rabidrodent said:


> Wow, that's like. so    ,,,,      ....intellectual...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And insinuating that someone is a hippy has, like, never been used on the internet before.

I congratulate you on your authentic genius.


----------



## In Bloom (Oct 10, 2008)

As opposed to making jokes about lefty infighting, which is so original


----------



## Citizen66 (Oct 10, 2008)

In Bloom said:


> As opposed to making jokes about lefty infighting, which is so original



But I *am* a lefty. So I'm not coming from an outward position. I was ripping the piss out of the people on this thread. It's like being back at school ffs.


----------



## mark_substance (Oct 10, 2008)

we're putting on a benefit gig for after the bookfair at ramparts. Hot Food, Bands, Dj's,...5 mins from bookfair, starting at 7 till late. Line-up to be announced.

Ramp@rt, Rampart St, off Commercial Road, short walk or number 25 Bendy bus


----------



## lights.out.london (Oct 10, 2008)

What bands, mate?


----------



## Boycey (Oct 10, 2008)

mark_substance said:


> we're putting on a benefit gig for after the bookfair at ramparts. Hot Food, Bands, *Dj's,*...5 mins from bookfair, starting at 7 till late. Line-up to be announced.
> 
> Ramp@rt, Rampart St, off Commercial Road, short walk or number 25 Bendy bus



that's me and timberwolf that


----------



## William of Walworth (Oct 10, 2008)

mark_substance said:


> we're putting on a benefit gig for after the bookfair at ramparts. Hot Food, Bands, Dj's,...5 mins from bookfair, starting at 7 till late. Line-up to be announced.
> 
> Ramp@rt, Rampart St, off Commercial Road, short walk or number 25 Bendy bus



Have you go Headjam or the ITs?


----------



## mark_substance (Oct 10, 2008)

unforunately headjam couldn't do it and IT are playing in Deptford that night. Will post lineup in next couple of days


----------



## Citizen66 (Oct 11, 2008)

mark_substance said:


> we're putting on a benefit gig for after the bookfair at ramparts. Hot Food, Bands, Dj's,...5 mins from bookfair, starting at 7 till late. Line-up to be announced.
> 
> Ramp@rt, Rampart St, off Commercial Road, short walk or number 25 Bendy bus



The number 25 only gets close to commercial road when it hits Aldgate.  

So hopefully your gig is close to there otherwise it's the wild goose chase benefit gig, innit.


----------



## ClassWar (Oct 11, 2008)

115, 15, 135 go by ramparts


----------



## William of Walworth (Oct 13, 2008)

I have to say the other gig, in Deptford, looks very promising ....


----------



## mark_substance (Oct 13, 2008)

18th October from 7PM

Hunt Sab Benefit Party

Hello Bastards - crust punk from london
Radio Revolucion- Guerrilla Rock
Social Parasites - angry punk from the south coast
ClayPigeon - Hip Hop Punk

DJs playing Drum and Bass, Techno, Breaks and Jungle

Plus... Vegan Food and Bar! 

@ RampART, Rampart St, off Commercial Road E1


----------



## mark_substance (Oct 15, 2008)

Update on gig:

Bands

Ras Simeon Judah  -Hip Hop

Hello Bastards   -Crust Punk

Radio Revolution  -Reggae//DnB 

Social Parasites  -Punk 


DJs

The Acid Lab   -DnB

Dr.Colossus  -Jungle

Boycy,Styles,  -Breaks n

Timberwolfe   -Techno 


7pm-6am

@Ramp@rts,Rampart st,Whitechapel 


(Benefit for North n East London Hunts Sabs)


----------



## Nixon (Oct 15, 2008)

the benefit looks like good fun.hopefully i'll actually fucking make it to this bookfair..


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Oct 15, 2008)

Was thinking of going to Uglyfunk, maybe Ramparty first.

Haven't been to the book fair for a couple years, recent events have fired me up and there's some interesting speakers, Pilger even, Defo popping along.


----------



## William of Walworth (Oct 16, 2008)

William of Walworth said:


> I have to say the other gig, in Deptford, looks very promising ....



Go to schnews and check events for details. Sat 18th Oct.

Looks like we're heading SE8 way. Twas the bands wot dunnit and not too far from home either.

Sorry marksubstance, hope the Ramparts shenaigans go well for you, you'll get a good turnout, near the Fair after all 

Ohhh yes ... see a few of you at the Fair in the afternoon and in the pub after ....


----------



## Citizen66 (Oct 16, 2008)

You always know the revolution will be cancelled if there happens to be a great event happening in South London on any given day.


----------



## William of Walworth (Oct 16, 2008)

Citizen66 said:


> You always know the revolution will be cancelled if there happens to be a great event happening in South London on any given day.



 

The Inner T's are nothing if not revolutionary mind .....


----------



## Blagsta (Oct 16, 2008)

So who's actually going to the bookfair?


----------



## lights.out.london (Oct 16, 2008)

^ I'm "working" there in the afternoon. Looking forward to it.


----------



## William of Walworth (Oct 16, 2008)

Blagsta said:


> So who's actually going to the bookfair?



See you there?

In the afternoon ...


----------



## fogbat (Oct 16, 2008)

lights.out.london said:


> ^ I'm "working" there in the afternoon. Looking forward to it.



("working" = FIT) 

e2a: not really, obviously, before LoL makes me regret posting this


----------



## lights.out.london (Oct 16, 2008)

fogbat said:


> ("working" = FIT)
> 
> e2a: not really, obviously, before LoL makes me regret posting this






I'll be abseiling through your bedroom window sometime at stupid o'clock, Saturday morning.

I'll cuff you and truncheon you. Just like last time, baby. You loved it, eh?


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 16, 2008)

Blagsta said:


> So who's actually going to the bookfair?



Iwas going, but The Man demands me too look for work untill I have work *plays blues number on mouthorgan*


----------



## sovietpop (Oct 16, 2008)

May I recommend this talk to any of you who are going, at 3 pm


----------



## lights.out.london (Oct 16, 2008)

^ I'm on the stall at 3pm.


----------



## sovietpop (Oct 16, 2008)

get someone to cover for you.


----------



## Blagsta (Oct 16, 2008)

William of Walworth said:


> See you there?
> 
> In the afternoon ...



See you there


----------



## e19896 (Oct 16, 2008)

Blagsta said:


> See you there



likewise there are some people i need to have a chat with and i feel them with me, the anarchist bun fight look like it could be fun


----------



## ClassWar (Oct 16, 2008)

e19896 said:


> likewise there are some people i need to have a chat with and i feel them with me, the anarchist bun fight look like it could be fun


what makes you think it'll be much of a chat when you struggle to come out with anything coherent when you have time to think about it before you post? surely it'll be worse face to face.


----------



## In Bloom (Oct 16, 2008)

I'll be along.  Will probably be at the AF stall for most of it, I'll be the one throwing pieces of fried chicken at anybody who asks me about the AF's stance on animal rights


----------



## Bakunin (Oct 16, 2008)

In Bloom said:


> I'll be along.  Will probably be at the AF stall for most of it, I'll be the one throwing pieces of fried chicken at anybody who asks me about the AF's stance on animal rights



Nah, you want fried veal to cause real offence.


----------



## William of Walworth (Oct 16, 2008)

In Bloom said:


> I'll be along.  Will probably be at the AF stall for most of it, I'll be the one throwing pieces of fried chicken at anybody who asks me about the AF's stance on animal rights



Wot makes you think us veggies are non violent?  

(or sober??   )


----------



## In Bloom (Oct 16, 2008)

William of Walworth said:


> Wot makes you think us veggies are non violent?
> 
> (or sober??  )


Bring it on, hippy


----------



## ClassWar (Oct 16, 2008)

Bakunin said:


> Nah, you want fried veal to cause real offence.


guineapig - small and cuddly and very tasty


----------



## geoff64 (Oct 17, 2008)

Hope I can get to see Paul Mason speak.  I'll be lookin surly on the LCAP stall otherwise ...


----------



## fogbat (Oct 17, 2008)

Bakunin said:


> Nah, you want fried veal to cause real offence.



Only because dolphin meat is so hard to get hold of in this country


----------



## bluestreak (Oct 17, 2008)

I'll be there and I'm going to try and drag a few faces down there.


----------



## chico enrico (Oct 17, 2008)

I'll be along, if only just for Mart and Bone's talks which are always top entertainment. Other than that it's just an excuse for a piss up and meet up with old mates you haven't seen for years, many of whom, judging from the turn out at that paris 68 do in the summer look like they're shoplifting space-hoppers. 

NB: is there any reason there hasn't been any PR for teh book fair this year? I haven't seen one single sticker or leaflet anywhere and usually the stickers advertising it are everywhere. Did the organisers or venue get a warning off from the old bill or something?


----------



## Divisive Cotton (Oct 17, 2008)

it's like the anarchist drinkers club - they get together once a year to tell old war stories

jokers


----------



## chico enrico (Oct 17, 2008)

it's just a bit of fun. nowt wrong with that.


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 17, 2008)

_We sit in pubs and talk of times 
 of groups we knew and all the signs
 of war and money, oppression and more._


----------



## Steve Booth (Oct 17, 2008)

chico enrico said:


> NB: is there any reason there hasn't been any PR for teh book fair this year? I haven't seen one single sticker or leaflet anywhere and usually the stickers advertising it are everywhere. Did the organisers or venue get a warning off from the old bill or something?


There were lots of large but dull looking printed posters for it up at Lancaster University. With it being fairly close to the beginning of term, there were hardly any other posters put up for the other societies, which made them stand out a bit, the only posters on bare brick pillars.

I think as a trend, there are a lot less student society posters than previously. Conformist lot contemporary students!


----------



## chico enrico (Oct 17, 2008)

mark_substance said:


> Update on gig:
> 
> Bands
> 
> Hello Bastards   -Crust Punk



Oh no. 

Why couldn't you have an act like _THIS_ playing:

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=SAtPa_IoDv8


----------



## chico enrico (Oct 17, 2008)

So. I wonder who will be the recipient of eminently innefectual violence this year?


----------



## mark_substance (Oct 17, 2008)

have to admit the linup for deptford is great. £10 for a squat gig is quite steep though IMO


----------



## bluestreak (Oct 17, 2008)

Divisive Cotton said:


> it's like the anarchist drinkers club - they get together once a year to tell old war stories
> 
> jokers



Top notch, do you have some sort of a pamphlet?


----------



## durruti02 (Oct 17, 2008)

Divisive Cotton said:


> it's like the anarchist drinkers club - they get together once a year to tell old war stories
> 
> jokers



he he .. but you could come to a meeting on local organising?!  

( p.s. hope you good all that way out east!)


----------



## Citizen66 (Oct 17, 2008)

William of Walworth said:


> The Inner T's are nothing if not revolutionary mind .....



You no fule you know this. 

Non take-over on any one of many weekends according to William's party schedule.


----------



## Citizen66 (Oct 17, 2008)

<< We interrupt the scheduled program for a very special announcement. The revolution won't be happening this weekend as William and his friends want to enjoy Glastonbury first. And now, we return to home and away >>


----------



## looneytune (Oct 18, 2008)

mark_substance said:


> Update on gig:
> 
> Bands
> 
> ...




Sounds fun, I'll be there after the fair - hope to run into some other Urbanites & say hello!

ps, how much to get into that? I have 5 quid until Tuesday.  Boo.


----------



## William of Walworth (Oct 18, 2008)

*Joke, officer ...*



Citizen66 said:


> << We interrupt the scheduled program for a very special announcement. The revolution won't be happening this weekend as William and his friends want to enjoy Glastonbury first. And now, we return to home and away >>





We're on our way** very very soon. About to leave ...

**All tooled up


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Oct 18, 2008)

Yeah well back to the real issues  

Really great turn out, 90 stalls     films & cabaret, it's the less popular speakers who seemed to be the most interesting.  Pilger & Peter Marshall were a bit of a yawn tbh 

Most interesting point was don't let another false war detract from the real issues.


----------



## Citizen66 (Oct 18, 2008)

I was there briefly towards the end. Didn't spot any urbs but got chatting to some trades unionists who knew people that I know which was quite nice.


----------



## Missez (Oct 19, 2008)

I was actually planning to go along to this. I haven't been to one since one I went to at UCL a few years ago.

..but then I realised I couldn't be arsed.


----------



## William of Walworth (Oct 19, 2008)

We were there, but didn't see any Urb we knew apart from isvicthere, briefly ... there were plenty of interesting stalls and literature, but it's not recommended to go for a pie and 'a' pint up the road beforehand, you tend to lose focus and concentration. We just picked up a load of flyers and free literature, I only bought 2 books and an 'Act Globally Drink Locally' badge 

We were in the Wethespoons for an hour until 6 ... where was everyone?
Last year packed with known faces ...

The Deptford afterparty was an absolute blast though -- £8= to get in as opposed to the expected tenner, and we got to see 3 class bands, Kilnaboy, King Blues and the ITs were all completely superb, best I've seen them in all cases. Party venue (squatted pub) was clean and well organised. Beer cheap!

How they got away with that party without being shut down was a shocker (in a good way), the bands were all outside in the yard, the place was near quite a few residential blocks, and Siren/Reknaw sound system was pretty fat ...

Had  a great time though, we had to leave before Blaggers ITA came on  because we were tanked up, knackered and we had made the mistake of swigging a friendly geezer's Special Brew  

Easy to get home, just an N1 busride to the Elephant ....


----------



## Citizen66 (Oct 19, 2008)

William of Walworth said:


> We were in the Wethespoons for an hour until 6 ... where was everyone?
> Last year packed with known faces ...



I was briefly in the pub over the road, the Barncroft. Didn't recognise any urbs in there but there was plenty who were of the same ilk.


----------



## durruti02 (Oct 19, 2008)

i am always a pretty reluctant participent in all this but i thought this year was pretty good .. maybe just a feeling that something is happenning .. my best moment was a Mute guy saying that maybe we are coming into a time we can dream again ( or something like that!)  

and it is good to see that Freedom is getting sorted .. looking good  


( p.s. who paid off the BPP to have a do in leeds??  .. kept the moodiness levels down! though shame not to see Turbulance people .. think wrong call in checking on BPP instead of bookfair  )


----------



## Geri (Oct 19, 2008)

I always remember you with your leg in plaster.


----------



## JHE (Oct 19, 2008)

*"...take up your bed and walk..."*



durruti02 said:


> my best moment was a *Mute guy saying *that maybe we are coming into a time we can dream again ( or something like that!)



...and did the blind see and the paralysed walk again?


The Book Fair is Anarchism's answer to Lourdes!


----------



## Taxamo Welf (Oct 19, 2008)

durruti02 said:


> i am always a pretty reluctant participent in all this but i thought this year was pretty good .. maybe just a feeling that something is happenning .. my best moment was a Mute guy saying that maybe we are coming into a time we can dream again ( or something like that!)
> 
> and it is good to see that Freedom is getting sorted .. looking good



Aye, proper good one for me actually. Didn't have anything on my agenda other than man some stalls and do some networking - and that worked out just fine.
Great to see everyone using the space at Freedom, lets hope it sets precedent at the place become the social hub it should be. 

I dunno, i left with a warm glow anyway


----------



## chico enrico (Oct 20, 2008)

Citizen66 said:


> I was briefly in the pub over the road, the Barncroft. Didn't recognise any urbs in there but there was plenty who were of the same ilk.



I was in there all day, from 12 till 6, with Top Cat, Bone and others


----------



## lights.out.london (Oct 20, 2008)

A good day. Thanks to those Comrades who bought the mag during my shift  Anarchist sales targets? lol 

I swapped shifts, so apologies to anyone I missed.


----------



## chico enrico (Oct 20, 2008)

lights.out.london said:


> A good day. Thanks to those Comrades who bought the mag during my shift  Anarchist sales targets? lol
> 
> I swapped shifts, so apologies to anyone I missed.



I had a look for you mate but couldn't see you. next year maybe?


----------



## lights.out.london (Oct 20, 2008)

chico enrico said:


> I had a look for you mate but couldn't see you. next year maybe?



I was around and on the BF stall. Got hijacked by a woman from a new Nottingham collective (my old stamping ground). Good trun out this year.

Catch you next time.


----------



## Citizen66 (Oct 20, 2008)

chico enrico said:


> I was in there all day, from 12 till 6, with Top Cat, Bone and others



I saw a tall guy at the bar with crazy eyes who I thought could have been either top cat or butchers. 

Were you with the spiky haired class war people?

I chatted to some girl with purple hair outside with ACAB on the back of her jacket.

I'm a regular in there though so blended in with the locals.


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 20, 2008)

Sounds like TC yes  

I was over in the wetherspoons.


----------



## Citizen66 (Oct 20, 2008)

butchersapron said:


> Sounds like TC yes



He has a look of 'the shining' about him. 

I kind of wouldn't fuck with someone like that although I'm sure he's great.


----------



## chico enrico (Oct 20, 2008)

Citizen66 said:


> He has a look of 'the shining' about him.
> 
> I kind of wouldn't fuck with someone like that although I'm sure he's great.



haha, TC, you should use that as your character reference 

nice pub by the way, the landlord was sound.


----------



## Taxamo Welf (Oct 20, 2008)

Citizen66 said:


> I saw a tall guy at the bar with crazy eyes who I thought could have been either top cat or butchers.
> 
> Were you with the spiky haired class war people?
> 
> ...



no you didn't, i clocked you on Sat and i clocked you in there on Friday at about 9pm....

 

yeah that was TC, butchers came as 'some sort of casual' according to tha chap who described me as 'some kind of teddy boy'.


----------



## Citizen66 (Oct 20, 2008)

Taxamo Welf said:


> no you didn't, i clocked you on Sat and i clocked you in there on Friday at about 9pm....
> 
> 
> 
> yeah that was TC, butchers came as 'some sort of casual' according to tha chap who described me as 'some kind of teddy boy'.



Was I in there on Friday? 

I remember being in wetherspoons at some point...

I mean I blend in with the locals in the sense that I don't have green spikes and a zillion piercings.


----------



## durruti02 (Oct 20, 2008)

JHE said:


> ...and did the blind see and the paralysed walk again?
> 
> 
> The Book Fair is Anarchism's answer to Lourdes!


  i think his full point is how neo liberalism has made people so cynical and and politically impotent and miserable   

.. so what was your point?


----------



## JHE (Oct 20, 2008)

durruti02 said:


> .. so what was your point?



Only the one about miracles.

You do understand that for those of us who are not up on this that or the other little group in the anarchist milieu, the word 'mute' means without speech, don't you?  You've heard of deaf mutes, surely:  people who cannot hear or speak.

Of course, I _guessed_ that 'Mute' was some sort of anarcho-grouplet (and a quick Google now confirms that there's a magazine by that name), but the idea of a mute speaking made me think of biblical miracles and the weird stuff at Lourdes.  That's all.

Sorry if that was not clear.  Perhaps I should have remained mute.


----------



## William of Walworth (Oct 20, 2008)

chico enrico said:


> I was in there all day, from *12 till 6*, with Top Cat, Bone and others



No wonder TC was uncontactable later!


----------



## William of Walworth (Oct 20, 2008)

Citizen66 said:


> He has a look of 'the shining' about him.
> 
> I kind of wouldn't fuck with someone like that although I'm sure he's great.



He's fluffier than he wants to seem!  

as they all say down the Millwall


----------



## TopCat (Oct 21, 2008)

I had a lovely time and was nice to all I met.


----------



## durruti02 (Oct 21, 2008)

JHE said:


> Only the one about miracles.
> 
> You do understand that for those of us who are not up on this that or the other little group in the anarchist milieu, the word 'mute' means without speech, don't you?  You've heard of deaf mutes, surely:  people who cannot hear or speak.
> 
> ...


  aah dooh! i missed your er Mute pun .. soz!   ( p.s more lefties than anarchos btw)


----------

